
If you love typewriters, or any form of functional machinery, you must read this - aeonflux
https://twitter.com/mwichary/status/791709895083102209
======
LordWinstanley
Jeezus —just write a f __*king blog post! Who can be bothered reading a
narrative split across two dozen tweets?

~~~
mtmail
Your comments works as well without the first sentence/insult. From the HN
guidelines "Be civil. Don't say things you wouldn't say in a face-to-face
conversation."

